# Pas de message d'alerte pour les fils anciens !



## Gemmenita

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir par hasard aujourd'hui qu'un fil où j'avais participé, il y a trois ans, est monté suite à une question posée par un membre
le 18 octobre 2016 tandis que je n'ai reçu aucun message d'alerte !!!
Je me suis aperçue de ce fil par _mon petit avatar dans le coin_ du grand avatar de OP, qui m'a attiré l'attention.

Tout d'abord, je suis vraiment contente que le nouveau logiciel (Xenforo) soit muni de cette propriété du petit avatar des participants dans le coin !

Ensuite, je me rappelle que cette absence d'alerte m'était encore arrivée au début du passage de _vbulletin_ à _Xenforo_, ce que je n'avais pas pris au sérieux à l'époque, l'ayant considérée comme un problème _passager _dû aux nouvelles évolutions concernant le logiciel !

Mais on dirait que ce problème persiste ! Et puisque cela m'est toujours arrivé pour les fils très anciens, j'ai l'impression que ce problème serait plutôt pour les fils ouverts _avant_ la date du passage au Xenforo!

Par ce message je voudrais signaler cette anomalie et vous demander également de la prendre en considération dans l'espoir que le problème éventuel soit résolu.


Je vous remercie infiniment d'avance.


----------



## JamesM

Gemmenita,

Please click on your name in the upper right-hand corner of your screen and choose "Alert Preferences".   Are you sure all of these preferences are checked?


----------



## Gemmenita

Oui, _James_, merci, mais tout est déjà coché par défaut !

En fait je reçois les messages d'alerte _régulièrement_ et sans problème pour tous les fils mais le problème est avec _les fils créés avant Xenforo.
_
Important :

J'attire votre attention sur ce fil que je me rappelle avoir ouvert une fois sur le 'Comment & Suggestion' pour le même problème sur un fil crée en 2013 (_avant_ Xenforo!)
et dont je n'avais pas reçu le message d'alerte _après_ Xenforo !

Je crois que c'est un problème qui est toujours là sur notre Forum pour les fils (ou _certains_ fils) créés _avant_ Xenforo, aussi latent qu'il soit !


----------



## Peterdg

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Quand tu ouvres le fil en question, au haut de l'écran, à droite, il y a une indication de si tu es abonnée au fil.





Si ça dit: "Watch Thread", comme dans l'image ci-dessus, ça veut dire que tu n'es pas (plus) abonnée sur ce fil. Cela pourrait donner une indication pour laquelle tu ne reçois plus d'alertes. Si, par contre, ça dit: "Unwatch thread", ça veut dire que tu es toujours abonnée et tu devrais recevoir les alertes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oui, Peterdg, merci mais normalement dans de telles situations le premier endroit que je vérifie c'est la partie de 'Watch / Unwatch Thread', comme j'ai montré dans l'image insérée dans le fil que je viens de présenter ici au #3. C'est toujours 'Unwatch Thread = Ne plus suivre la discussion' qui est indiqué !

Alors, c'est le deuxième fil créé avant Xenforo auquel je suis abonnée et pour lequel je ne reçois pas le message d'alerte !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Il n'y a en fait rien d'anormal.  Le fil que vous indiquez est en effet le résultat de la fusion de plusieurs discussions. Il est donc normal que vous n'ayez reçu aucune notification étant donné que j'ai fusionné la nouvelle discussion – commencée par annie21 en octobre dernier et dans laquelle vous ne participiez pas – avec une ancienne sur le même sujet. On ne reçoit en effet aucune notification lorsque plusieurs fils sont fusionnés.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello.

Oh, la fusion ! Quel point minutieux !

Presque deux heures après votre réponse ici, j'ai reçu une alerte  pour une nouvelle réponse par Lly4n4 au fil en question !

De toutes façons, à chaque fois que je signale ce problème ici (Comment&Suggestion), l'envoi des alertes pour ces fils fusionnés redémarre ! Comme le cas de mon autre fil dont j'ai parlé ici l'année dernière aussi bien que le cas de l'alerte pour le post de annie21 qui vient de reprenlre la fonction !

Est-ce que c'est vous (la Modération) qui faites techniquement quelque chose pour que l'envoi des notifications qui est perturbé par la fusion reprenne ?

Si oui, serait-il possible de faire la même chose au moment de la fusion, s'il vous plaît ? Étant donné que c'est vraimant dommage qu'on manque
la suite d'une discussion qui nous intéresse ou qu'on risque de ne pas répondre à des nouveaux posts où nous serions éventuellement cité ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> Est-ce que c'est vous (la Modération) qui faites techniquement quelque chose pour que l'envoi des notifications qui est perturbé par la fusion reprenne ?


Non, pas du tout. Nous n'intervenons en rien. S'il y a eu des problèmes à l'époque, ce n'est plus le cas maintenant.

Encore une fois, il est tout à fait normal que vous n'ayez pas été avertie lorsque nous avons fusionné les discussions. Et il est également tout à fait normal que vous ayez été avertie des nouveaux messages postés *après* la fusion des fils. Le système vous avertit en effet uniquement des nouveaux messages qui sont écrits dans les fils dans lesquels vous avez participé. S'il y a deux fils sur le même sujet, A et B, et que vous ayez participé dans A, mais pas dans B, tout nouveau message dans A vous sera signalé, mais évidemment tout nouveau message dans B ne vous sera pas notifié. Si un modérateur fusionne ensuite ces deux fils en un seul, vous ne serez pas non plus avertie de cette opération. Vous serez en revanche avertie de tous les nouveaux messages qui seront postés ensuite dans ce fil puisque vous y avez participé.


----------



## Gemmenita

Maître Capello said:


> Et il est également tout à fait normal que vous ayez été *avertie des nouveaux messages* postés *après* la fusion des fils.


  Aaaah, je vois, je vois maintenant ! Une idée m'est venue à l'esprit, une superbe idée :

La clé de cette énigme c'est que vous avez fusionné le fil de annie21 *après* *toutes les réponses* à sa question et pas tout de suite après son premier post (comme je pensais !) et puisque les participants ont répondu très vite à sa question, l'un après l'autre et donc avant votre modération, vous n'aviez donc qu'à fusionner tous les posts de #12 à #19 *en groupe* avec le fil A où j'avais participé et donc c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas été avertie pour tous ces 8 nouveaux posts et qu'à partir de #19, tout d'un coup, j'ai été avertie du premier nouveau post : celui de Llyn4n qui était la première à *répondre* *après* la fusion des fils. (un grand merci ici à @Lly4n4 qui, par sa réponse, a été d'une grande aide.)

En plus c'est exactement le cas du fil de l'année dernière qui est aussi éclairci maintenant !

Merci infiniment Maître Capello. Impeccable ! Tout est clair maintentant !
Je suis contente qu'il ne reste plus de problème avec cette aventure de recherche d'alerte !


----------

